# SVS PC12-NSD Setup Help



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got a SVS PC12-NSD subwoofer (cylinder) type and want to dial it in with my system to make sure I'm going to keep it and get it performing best.

System Denon AVR 3803, Boston Acoustics VR950 left/right, VR10 center, VRS surrounds. Main uses TV, Movies, Music, Video Games.

So right now I have gain at the setting right at the 12 o'clock. Crossover disabled, phase at 0. So far I'm not noticing a big difference between it an my MK v-75 mkII. There both reading the same on SPL meter with my AVR subwoofer tone level. Now I'm not testing them from the same exact spot since one is a cube with a front firing woofer and the other is a cylinder firing down. Also due to the space I placed the SVS I would be hard pressed to do a/b testing with the MK in the same spot. 

Hopefully you can give me advice so I can dial it in and compare. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Briant and welcome to the Shack. 

Where do you have the PC10 located? corner placement is usually best. There is very little difference if any between a down firing sub and a front or rear firing sub sound wise. You will also need to make sure that your sub is outputting 75db even with your mains.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Hello Briant and welcome to the Shack.
> 
> Where do you have the PC10 located? corner placement is usually best. There is very little difference if any between a down firing sub and a front or rear firing sub sound wise. You will also need to make sure that your sub is outputting 75db even with your mains.


It's actually the PC12, and it's around a corner, how snug should it be to the corner? 

As to the 75db rating do I - turn on the AVR and go into test tone mode, set the spl meter too C weight, and 70 db, test the speakers finding the volume level that has them registering +5db on the meter and get them all in sync, then test the subwoofer to have it around the +5db mark also?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Briant73 said:


> It's actually the PC12, and it's around a corner, how snug should it be to the corner?


It should be about 2' out form the corner but thats not really necessary just as long as its close. 



> As to the 75db rating do I - turn on the AVR and go into test tone mode, set the spl meter too C weight, and 70 db, test the speakers finding the volume level that has them registering +5db on the meter and get them all in sync, then test the subwoofer to have it around the +5db mark also?


Yes, thats correct 75db at the listening position. I usually add a little more to the sub channel so 80db may be better suited. I also beleive in subwoofer break-in so it will sound better after about a month of use.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> It should be about 2' out form the corner but thats not really necessary just as long as its close.
> 
> Yes, thats correct 75db at the listening position. I usually add a little more to the sub channel so 80db may be better suited. I also beleive in subwoofer break-in so it will sound better after about a month of use.


I have the sub registering between 75db and 80db currently but with the way it fluctates on my meter hard to dial it in like a speaker. Both the MK and SVS are registering about the same on the SPL meter, the MK is set to reference level btw.

I'm willing to give it sometime and also emailed SVS for suggestions on fine tuning/testing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget that the test noise on the receiver will not give you a good idea as to how it will sound. You would be better off selecting a movie chapter that has lots of low bass and play that while comparing the two subs. I bet you would hear a big difference.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont forget that the test noise on the receiver will not give you a good idea as to how it will sound. You would be better off selecting a movie chapter that has lots of low bass and play that while comparing the two subs. I bet you would hear a big difference.


I am testing it on music currently and going to get out a few recomended dvds to test with also. I do like how the SVS sub fits in the corner, it's construction but in the end I'm looking for a sound improvement. I have the original Avia DVD btw if that may be a better test/setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have a Bluray there are many movies that would be a great test. Off the top of my head the final Die Hard is great (the Jet fighter scene), Wore of the worlds where the lightning happens is great and The Hulk where the sonic weapon is used are all very good demos.Avia has som good test tones but the movies will give you a better idea as to what to expect.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If you have a Bluray there are many movies that would be a great test. Off the top of my head the final Die Hard is great (the Jet fighter scene), Wore of the worlds where the lightning happens is great and The Hulk where the sonic weapon is used are all very good demos.Avia has som good test tones but the movies will give you a better idea as to what to expect.


No to bluray as of yet, thinking wintertime. My sources are Dish DVR 722, Xbox 360, DVD player, Computer (through xbox360).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

even so, movies have a much wider dynamic range than most music cds. So testing with a movie that has some below 20Hz information wold show you the capabilities of the PC12 over the MK because thats where the PC12 will shine.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> even so, movies have a much wider dynamic range than most music cds. So testing with a movie that has some below 20Hz information wold show you the capabilities of the PC12 over the MK because thats where the PC12 will shine.


I own a few of the DVD movies from there recommended page, I'll try them and see what happens.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok I grabbed some DVDs after checking the SVS website on some suggested stuff, I tried Ronin, Fight Club and LOTR Fellowship. Marked difference on the scenes with the down low thundering bass. 

Still not sure about bass being dialed in for other things like music and not as deep/low so any suggestions and help are welcome!


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

It's been a few weeks and thought I'd give another update. I still have to do more tweaking but it's performing a lot better now that I have done some basic measurements/tweaks and then just sat back and listened. For movies/TV it's really doing a good job with down low bass. I decided to go from auto-on to always on (SVS said the power difference was slight) which I think is helping on watching TV where the Sub wasn't always being told to wake up because of the bass signal being below the threshold it uses for waking up. Due to the design and layout of the room the cylinder design works very well and I like the fact it's hidden behind the HT equipment/screen. SVS support was great at helping me out and working with me.

The SVS is definitely producing more bass than my older MK but I will say the MK for being sealed with a 75 watt amp is still a decent sub.

Thanks to everyone for the advice and recommendations.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad things are working out for you. Enjoy your SVS.


----------



## Briant73 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd update this thread with the latest since I finally got a blu-ray player and some blu-ray's to watch.

Wow! On Blu-ray this thing is pounding the room it's in when movies call for low bass. I'm almost thinking I better tone it down seems to shake the room and rather not have any cracks develop because of it.


----------

